# Jackd3D no more..



## Ironbuilt (Apr 21, 2013)

USPLabs Press Release
To all the jacked3D fans .. It's time to load up..
Dallas, TX - April 16, 2013 - USPlabs stands by the safety and legality of its products containing the dietary ingredient 1,3-DMAA. Despite being among the most studied ingredients ever with 11 published peer-reviewed clinical & analytical studies, the FDA has urged the industry to discontinue the use of 1,3-DMAA in dietary supplements. We disagree with FDA's position. The company has never-the-less concluded for business reasons to phase-out products containing 1,3-DMAA and replace them with new advanced formulations. USPlabs would like to take this opportunity to thank its loyal customers who can continue to expect safe and effective products developed through 
cutting-edge research and development.
The original 1,3-DMAA OxyElite Pro and Jack3d are their two that are being discontinued.


----------



## striffe (Apr 21, 2013)

I thought this already happened.


----------



## formula1069 (Apr 21, 2013)

Just ordered 25 more jugs of the original before it is all gone, i have about 40 of them now, i should be good for awhile.
Anyone have a good replacement they like ?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 21, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> Just ordered 25 more jugs of the original before it is all gone, i have about 40 of them now, i should be good for awhile.
> Anyone have a good replacement they like ?



Hijacked it took awhile for them to be told no more.like one year..

Formula I had gotten something similar but more dmaa but now they changed their recipe.so...
I bought pure dmaa raw toss in whatever preworkout that I like 
Or buy raw amino etc in bulk  and make a mess on the counter each time I make a drink...ib


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 21, 2013)

If anyone knows where I could snag some  1,3-DMAA please LMK.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 21, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> If anyone knows where I could snag some  1,3-DMAA please LMK.
> 
> Hawk



100% Pure 1,3-Dimethylamylamine DMAA USP
Here homey..


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 21, 2013)

Sweet !

THX,
Hawk


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 22, 2013)

Guys, one of my friends owns Supplement Giant and they bought a shit-ton on Jack3d.  I just picked up a few bottles. 

USPLabs Jack3d - Supplement Giant 

Let them know mentalflex / atomant sent you.


----------



## Incognito1 (Apr 25, 2013)

They took this out of supplements in Australia last year. Sucks!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 25, 2013)

Incognito1 said:


> They took this out of supplements in Australia last year. Sucks!!!!



Yeah they were noticing a lot of spun out koala bears raisin hell.
Does Australia allow anything?  Peptide or pro hormones? ..they are weird strict..  ib


----------



## tripletotal (Apr 27, 2013)

Was just at a local vitamin shoppe and they have both jack3d and 1mr with DMAA. $30 for the jack3d.


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 27, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Was just at a local vitamin shoppe and they have both jack3d and 1mr with DMAA. $30 for the jack3d.



Stock up and wait until no one can get it then mark it up and sell it. Simple economics, supply and demand lol


----------



## Incognito1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah they were noticing a lot of spun out koala bears raisin hell.
> Does Australia allow anything?  Peptide or pro hormones? ..they are weird strict..  ib



Lol. From what I heard drug manufacturers were breaking it down and cooking speed with it. It ruined it for us legitimate users
Man I love Australia but we are seriously a nanny state. And your right no pro hormones and they have recently cracked down on peptides too. Not happy
They are happy for people to eat shit but as soon as someone finds something to help them look better they are all against it


----------



## tripletotal (May 5, 2013)

I have it on good authority that jack3d is not only still on the market, but still in current production and will remain available for the foreseeable future.

No need to stockpile or speculate on price.

I'm not sure it's the best plan to ignore FDA warning letters (see primordial performance thread) but that seems to be the direction being taken.


----------



## Militaryt (May 6, 2013)

muscle spike! no joke.... 1mr is ok, using side effect now, it's got good focus and pumps, but not much flushing on it, "beta alanine"


----------

